# Explosionszeichnung vom Cube Rad



## matsch (13. November 2020)

Hallo, gibt es von Cube eigentlich irgendwo Explosionszeichnung vom Aufbau der Räder? Besonders vom Aufbau der Hinterbauten und deren Lager.
Bei Cube habe ich nur die Angaben auf die Servicekitnummer gefunden... 

Bei Cannondale oder Orbea findet man solche Angaben im Manual bzw. Bluepaper.

Bsp.:






Danke


----------



## -oli- (13. November 2020)

Hi, ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen. Bei den Versndern, wie YT, Propain und vielen anderen Marken kann man sich das schön auf der Homepage runterladen.
Ein Anfrage bei CUBE wird wohl so enden "wenden sie sich an ihren "Fachhändler""


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte auch mal gefragt, nach 6 Monaten noch immer keine Reaktion von Cube....


----------



## Bernie2 (28. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche Ähnliches, bin irgendwie nicht sicher, ob an meinem gebraucht erworbenem 2018er Reaction nicht irgendwelche Beilegscheiben zwischen Ausfallenden und Nabe gehören. Sieht irgendwie bisschen gemurckst aus, die Nabe direkt gegen den Alurahmen zu klemmen, mit der Steckachse.
Hat hier jemand einen Hinweis?
Danke vorab!!


----------



## aixro (28. September 2021)

Da gehört nichts dazwischen, solange die Nabe die richtige breite hat.


----------



## Bernie2 (28. September 2021)

Das passt schon, sieht halt nur eher nicht fachmännisch aus, wenn der doch recht schmale Durchmesser der Nabe gegen den Alurahmen gepresst wird... So rein aus ingenieurmäßiger Sicht. Und eben diese Auflagefläche am Rahmen sehen schon Mitleidenschaft gezogen aus, und eben nicht austauschbar... 🤯


----------



## jake (29. September 2021)

In der Radbranche arbeiten zwar auch Ingenieure aber ich glaube manchmal das die diesen "Titel" gewonnen haben. Über manche Lösungen wundert man sich schon ab und an  da macht nicht immer alles Sinn
Ausserdem soll das Zeugs ja auch nicht ewig halten


----------



## Bernie2 (29. September 2021)

Das beruhigt mich dann in diesem Fall 
Vielen Dank!👍


----------

